# New Deer head mount has terrible smell



## bumpbottom

I just got a mount back from a local taxidermist and it has a terrible smell (like rotten flesh). It stinks up the whole room even with the window open:yikes: . I have never had this issue with any of the others I have had done. I called the taxidermist that did it, and he claims there is a bug repellent solution that is probably creating the odor and it should go away in a few days. He said if it doesn't he would take care of it.Being I am not an expert, I was hoping to get some opinions if this is normal or not. Thanks!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

I'd take it back and tell him to call you when it stops stinking.

Let it "cure" at his place.


----------



## Thunderhead

Sounds like he just fleshed it and stuck it over the form without curing the hide. I know of one guy that did this to a customer. 
Have you used this guy before ? Is he reputable ?


----------



## Taxidermist

But as far as the bug repelent?????????????????:lol: If done right you dont need bug repelent. It sounds like you have a uncured deer head and every time it gets humid you might get that smell back. Just take it back and let him do it right. Ask him if he tans in house or sends them out (both ok) or if he uses dry perservitives(not ok) A tanned cape should be fully dry in 2 weeks so ask him when it was mounted.



Rob


----------



## bumpbottom

I have used him before and never had this issue


----------



## Bassman Dan

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## swmfdotcom

Now I havent done to much work,just for myself,but the only time i had any kind of smell was one time i forgot to cure an entire side of a rabbit,dont ask me how i just did,was like my 3rd mount,definetly a mistake i wont duplicate again.Any how flesh was all i could smell.I just trashed it,not like it was a trophy deer mount.


----------



## MGV

Not sure if the bacteria solution that they use on hides stinks or not. But that might be what happened to your hide. Check to see if you have loose hair. It might be rotting on the mount. But i think the best thing you can do is take it back to him and let him figure it out.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Does hair come out when you pull on it lightly?

If so then it is likely rotting.


----------



## bumpbottom

Hair seems fine, I called and am taking it back. I will let them figure it out..too much money for me to be going through this


----------



## bigrackmack

This buck wasn't a road kill was it?....lol.......Mine seem to have like a apoxy/paint smell when I first get them.....But goes away shortly after...Mack


----------



## bumpbottom

No this doesn't smell like epoxy, it flat out stinks like rotten meat


----------



## dsmithgall

sounds like you need a new taxidermist. There is no exuse for him to give you back a stinky mount, and then tell you the smell would go away. BS I would look for a better taxidermist, and if it cost more money, it will be well worth it...When done correctly, they will last a lifetime and should be able to get passed on to your kids......


----------



## bumpbottom

Took it back yesterday. I noticed a few other things wrong as well. The stiching in the back looked very bad (looked like it had a mane like a horse). There was sawdust flakes??? coming out of the ears. The ear hair was matted down. A couple straight pins left in the mouth. The guy seemed like he would take care of it and told me "this one must have slipped by our quality control". I told him to call when it is ready. I will post the results when I get it back. I really don't want to badmouth the guy and will give him the benefit of the doubt. But if it is not fixed right that will be another story:rant: .


----------



## slowpoke

bumpbottom said:


> Took it back yesterday. I noticed a few other things wrong as well. The stiching in the back looked very bad (looked like it had a mane like a horse). There was sawdust flakes??? coming out of the ears. The ear hair was matted down. A couple straight pins left in the mouth. The guy seemed like he would take care of it and told me "this one must have slipped by our quality control". I told him to call when it is ready. I will post the results when I get it back. I really don't want to badmouth the guy and will give him the benefit of the doubt. But if it is not fixed right that will be another story:rant: .


If he done good work in the pass I bet he has some new person helping him. No excuse.


----------



## mwp

A buddy had this happen to him.He took it to a taxidermist I told him about.Come to find out he had an apprentice working for him,even so,geez dont you check what comes out of your shop since its a reflection of you and your business.Anyway he got it back,and no I dont use him anymore.Live and learn I guess!!


----------



## Raf

my buddy has a mount from a few years back that has a mane on it from where it was stapled in the back. i pointed it out and he claims that the buck really had that in real life he said he even has pictures of it but i somehow doubt it. anybody ever heard of this?


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Raf said:


> my buddy has a mount from a few years back that has a mane on it from where it was stapled in the back. i pointed it out and he claims that the buck really had that in real life he said he even has pictures of it but i somehow doubt it. anybody ever heard of this?


Sounds like BS to me. If you feel down the back you'll notice a seam on that one I bet. The taxidermist just didn't take the care to hide the seam properly.


----------



## unregistered55

One of the biggest taxidermy studios in Michigan is in Sterling Heights and for decades they have used dry preservative on the hundreds of shoulder mounts they do annually. Dry preservative may not be the norm for deer taxidermy, by you can't argue with their success. Deer with "manes" are very uncommon, but some do indeed have much longer hair along the midline of the back of the neck down to their shoulders. Not saying the deer you speak of has a "mane" because it could very well be a poorly sewn seam resulting in
a line of hair sticking up.


----------



## Thunderhead

Raf said:


> my buddy has a mount from a few years back that has a mane on it from where it was stapled in the back. i pointed it out and he claims that the buck really had that in real life he said he even has pictures of it but i somehow doubt it. anybody ever heard of this?


I've shot bucks with short " manes " before. Black tuff of hair that ran down to the middle of his back a couple of inches high.


----------

